# Sammy's Christmas Pics



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Here are a few pics from Christmas Eve at my mom's place.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, he's looking so happy and handsome!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, so sweet and peaceful!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

He sure is a cutie!!!!*


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The pictures with your son are wonderful and the stocking pictures is adorable. Sammy looks happy and loved.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sammy looks like he and Billy were made for each other! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! He looks so happy. Boy, Sammy found the perfect home for sure!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I love it, he really looks like he's smiling in the picture with the stocking. You really lucked out with the perfect dog for your family.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a sweet little guy! You are lucky to have him and vice versa!!!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

TrishK said:


> Here are a few pics from Christmas Eve at my mom's place.


I love the way he is looking at your son. What a bond, nothing can make you feel as good as a look that says I adore you.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I have nothing to add that others haven't already said. Sammy and your son do look happy together. And he looks well cared for. This was obviously a perfect match all around - congratulations!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh what great pictures. Your son seems so happy with his new friend and sammy seems very happy also. Is Sammie eating better?


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you everyone. 

Suzi...yes, he is eating better now. I actually have a bunch of recipes I got from my vet and am going to try to post them in the food section.


----------

